# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  اكتب اسمك ..وشوف نوع الوظيفة اللي تناسبك

## مهدي شطناوي

http://www.suitablefor.com/sa

*
أنا طلعلي رائد فضاء*

----------


## غسان

انا طلعلي جواهرجي مع اني بدرس هندسة .... سبحان الله

----------


## N_tarawneh

:SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee



----------


## معاذ القرعان

نجار
ماله خام؟؟؟؟؟  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> 



نادر.... العالي عالي طلعله كنترول باص  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> نادر.... العالي عالي طلعله كنترول باص


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> 



بس هو مستحي ينزل صورته وهو بالباص
اقنعه انه عادي

----------


## The Gentle Man

شغله حلوة 
مش هيك

----------


## ayhamco

*والله انا بالنسبه الي طلعتلي شغله مش بطاله بصراحه............. زبال* :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *والله انا بالنسبه الي طلعتلي شغله مش بطاله بصراحه............. زبال*


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## semazs

*انا كتبت اسمي بالعربي  طلعلي طبيب نفساني
و لما كتبته بالانجليزي  طلعلي  خباز  ،،،،،،،،،، ليش ؟!!!*
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو نعيم

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

أنا طلعلي بائعة ورووووووود 
حلو كتير  :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> أنا طلعلي بائعة ورووووووود 
> حلو كتير


 :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## الاء

والله  حراام    طلعلي اكون  شوفيره بس ما بصير من مهندسه لشوفيره

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا طلعلي رسام

----------


## زهره التوليب

اسمي بالعربي طلع


اسمي بالانجليزي طلع


وانا لا هاي ولاهديك...انا مهندسه :SnipeR (26):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> 


لا عادي.....بصير خصوصا اذا كنتي حديثه التخرج...الشوفير قدامه فرص عمل اكتر منك :Copy Of 7anoon: 
 :Cool:

----------


## جسر الحياة

يا سلام  على آخرة هالزمن أكون حلاق

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anas_shbeeb

[align=center][/align]انا طلعلي طبيب نفساني مهي قريبة كثير على مهندس اتصالات يالله ولا القعدة بالدار

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  نجار قصدي نجارة

----------


## down to you

سئق شاحنه.....مش خبريه :SnipeR (83): 
 :Cry2:

----------


## down to you

سائق شاحنه :SnipeR (83):

----------


## ابو عوده

ممتل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*
*


*منظفة*


شو هالمسخرة والله عادك زبال على آخر الزمن 

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## اجمل حب

الوظيفة التي تناسبك هي
*شرطي*

----------


## keana

*قاضي*

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 



عارضة أزياء
 :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ريمي



----------


## ريمي

دكتورة أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين

----------

